# [nvidia] Problème sous X

## rod59

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'installer Gentoo sur mon portable et j'ai décidé d'utiliser FluxBox en graphique. FluxBox marche bien mais c'est trés moche pour l'instant parce que je ne pas réussi à installer les drivers nvidia.

Lorsque je les installe et que je fait les petites modifs dans les fichiers de conf, j'ai le droit à un superbe écran noir au démarage du X.

J'ai pourtant suivi à la lettre le guide Gentoo.

Mon portable est un ASUS A6VC.

Qu'est est le problème?

Merci d'avance?

----------

## kopp

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum !

Pour qu'on puisse t'aider, il serait intréssant qu'on puisse voir deux choses :

1) ta config de X (sans les commentaires s'il y en a (

```
grep -V \# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

)

2) les journaux de X qui se trouvent dans /var/log/

d'ailleurs un petit 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
```

 devrait te retourner les messages d'erreurs de X

Sinon, félicitation, tu as lu les conventions du forum avant de poster (ou alors tu es assez malin pour voir comment ça marche tout seul  :Wink: ) ce qui devient de plus en plus rare  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

bonjour à toi et bienvenue !

en plus des précisions demandées par kopp, pourrais tu nous dire comment tu as fait pour lancer fluxbox ?

car si tu n'as pas tout configuré  # startx va te lancer twm (et pas fluxbox) qui est effectivement pas très joli

et # X va juste te lancer le serveur (d'ou uniquement un fond noir/gris et un curseur X)

je dis ça parce que pour juste faire tourner fluxbox, la différence entre un driver de base et le driver nvidia doit être ténue

----------

## rod59

Le problème c'est que quand j'active nvidia dans /etc/xorg.conf et que je redémarre, X se lance automatiquement et freeze sur un écran noir. je ne peux pas retourner sur la console donc je n'arrive pas à avoir les infos que kopp m'a demandé.

Sinon je suis sur que c'est fluxbox.

J'ai aussi installé gdm comme indiquer sur le guide d'install

----------

## blasserre

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est que quand j'active nvidia dans /etc/xorg.conf et que je redémarre, X se lance automatiquement et freeze sur un écran noir. je ne peux pas retourner sur la console donc je n'arrive pas à avoir les infos que kopp m'a demandé.
> 
> Sinon je suis sur que c'est fluxbox.
> 
> J'ai aussi installé gdm comme indiquer sur le guide d'install

 

bah tu peux toujours nous donner les infos via la console avant de lancer X

sinon Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace ne tue pas X ?

tu devrais peut-être essayer de configurer sans GDM qui ajoute un peu de lourdeur dans les manips, 

tu configures et pour tester tu fais un startfluxbox (<- pas sur que ce soit ça)

et enfin il y a des cas ou fluxbox est trèèès leeeeent à se lancer (plusieurs minutes) et il y a une manip à faire que je ne connais pas (genre disable-quelque-chose), tu devrais trouver sur le forum

----------

## rod59

je ne peux rien faire le pc à freezer.Je suis obligé de redémarer

----------

## kopp

Eh bien, avant de lancer X, tu regardes les logs, il y aura toujours ceux de la dernière fois.

Si le lancement se fait automatiquement, tu peux toujours utiliser un liveCD, monter ta partition, et recupérer les infos, ou bien faire un chroot comme lors de l'installation, et enlever le script de lancement du serveur X de la séquence de démarrage.

----------

## rod59

C'est bon j'ai réussi à me débrouiller!

Donc voilà les messages d'erreur :

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): No modes remaining for display device DFP-0

(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Screen(s) found, but none have a usabe configuration

```

Et voilà un extrait de mon xorg.cong :

```

Section "Module"

         Load "extmod"

         #Load "Dri

         Load "dbe"

         Load "record"

         Load "xtrap"

         Load "glx"

         Load "type1"

         Load "Freetype"

         Load "synaptics"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

         Identifier "Card0"

         Driver "nvidia"

         Vendor "Nvidia Corporation"

         BoardName "Unknown Board"

         BusID "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

...

```

Si vous avez besoin d'autre section dites-le!

Sinon j'ai aussi rajouter nvidia dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6Last edited by rod59 on Sun Jan 15, 2006 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rod59

Tenez voilà aussi la section Screen

```

Section "Monitor"

         Identifier "Monitor0"

         VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

         ModelName "Monitor Model"

EndSection

...

Section Screen

         Identifier "Scree0"

         Device "Card0"

         Monitor "Monitor0"

         DefaultDepth 24

         SubSection "Display"

                  Depth 24

                  Modes "1024x768"

                  Viewport 0 0

         EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## kernelsensei

```
Section "Device"

         Identifier "Card0"

         Driver "nvidia"

         Vendor "Nvidia Corporation"

         BoardName "Unknown Board"

         BusID "PCI:3:0:0   <--------

EndSection 
```

Ton BusID n'est pas fermé .. je ne sais pas si ça joue, je n'utilise meme pas ce parametre, essaye de le commenter !

----------

## matlerouge

Tu as installé nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx ?

Fait un lsmod et regarde si le module nvidia est chargé (si t'as plein de modules tu peux faire 

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

----------

## rod59

oui c bon j'ai tous installé

le lsmod me renvoit :

```
nvidia_agp

nvidia

agpgart

```

kernel_sensei : c'est juste une erreur de frappe de ma part.Les " sont bien mises dans xorg.cong

----------

## blasserre

ouaillaille, tu utilises la sortie DVI de ta carte ?

c'est un peu le bronx, je viens de me payer un écran DVI et j'ai aussi quelques difficultés.

première chose à faire, ne brancher QUE le DVI, le driver nvidia a quelque mal à le prendre en temps que périphérique par défaut

peux tu mettre les specs de ton matériel (carte et DFP) ?

en vrac, si tu utilises bien la prise DVI, tu peux tester ces quelques petites choses :

- virer les lignes de synchro dans la section monitor; les dfp doivent les envoyer via les EDID (je crois)

- dans la section device tester ces petites choses :

    je mets toutes les options si tu ne les a pas dans ton xorg.conf

    les non commentées permettent de faire marcher le DFP chez moi

    et les commentées avec un espace (# Option...) sont celles sur lesquelles je galère pour le TV-out

```
        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

         Option     "NoLogo" "0"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

         Option     "NvAGP" "1"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        Option      "PrimaryMonitor" "DFP-0"

        Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"    # <str>

        # Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP,TV"        # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

         Option     "TVStandard" "PAL-N"                # <str>

         Option     "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"              # <str>

         Option     "RenderAccel" "1"           # [<bool>]

         Option     "CursorShadow" "1"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        # Option     "TwinView" "0"              # [<bool>]

        # Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"       # <str>

        # Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"   # <str>

        # Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"    # <str>

        # Option     "MetaModes" "1440x900, NULL; 800x600, 800x600"              # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        # Option     "Overlay" "1"              # [<bool>]

        # Option     "CIOverlay" "1"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        # Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        # Option     "TVOverScan" "1.0"          # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        # Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"        # [<bool>]

        #Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        #BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

----------

## rod59

je n'utilise pas du tout la sortie dvi je suis sur un portable et j'utilise l'écran du portable !   :Question: 

----------

## blasserre

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> je n'utilise pas du tout la sortie dvi je suis sur un portable et j'utilise l'écran du portable !  

 

 :Laughing:  bon ok je retourne me coucher   :Embarassed: 

edit : j'ai regardé brièvement sur le net, la résolution nominale du ASUS A6VC semble être le 1280x800 

as tu essayé en mettant cette résolution dans ton xorg.conf ?

----------

## rod59

up!

Y a - t -il une meilleur manière d'installer le driver nvidia que celle du guide d'install officiel?

HELP PLEASE !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

si tu parles du guide gentoo ... non !

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

par contre t'as quelle version des drivers ?

----------

## rod59

bah la dernière je pense.

j'ai fait un emerge --sync juste avant de l'installer.

Personne ne voit le probléme qu'il y a dans mon xorg.conf ??

----------

## kernelsensei

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> bah la dernière je pense.
> 
> j'ai fait un emerge --sync juste avant de l'installer.
> 
> Personne ne voit le probléme qu'il y a dans mon xorg.conf ??

 

pas sur, si t'es pas en instable t'auras une version assez vieille des drivers je pense ..

que donne 

```
equery list nvidia
```

  :Question:  (equery appartient a gentoolkit, installe le si tu n'as pas la commande)

----------

## rod59

Version 1.0.66.29-rc5 pour nvidia-kernel et rc6 pour nvidia-glx

----------

## blasserre

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> Version 1.0.66.29-rc5 pour nvidia-kernel et rc6 pour nvidia-glx

 

ah ouais c'est pas du récent...

on en est là :

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r2

du devrais tester les ~x86

----------

## rod59

[quote="blasserre]du devrais tester les ~x86[/quote]Explique stp !

Comment je peut installer les dernière version avec emerge ????Last edited by rod59 on Sun Jan 15, 2006 4:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fribadeau

 *Quote:*   

> Donc voilà les messages d'erreur :
> 
> Code:
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): No modes remaining for display device DFP-0
> ...

 

Ce qu'il te dit, c'est qu'il n'a trouvé aucun mode (section Screen/Display) acceptable par ton moniteur.

Au niveau des messages (Warning = WW), regarde aussi les messages avant les messages d'erreurs (EE).

tu y verra ce qu'il a essayé puis refusé. Donne nous la liste...

En plus, quel est ce device "DFP-0" dont il parle. A mon avis, tu as mélangé quelquechose.

Tu peux nous mettre aussi tout ton xorg.conf (sans commentaires, bien sûr)

Pour les drivers, je suis en stable, sans problème...

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

 *rod59 wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   du devrais tester les ~x86 Explique stp !
> 
> Comment je peut installer les dernière version avec emerge ????

 

```
echo media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

----------

## rod59

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc1O5"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #Driver     "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768"

      Viewport  0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Sinon il n'y a pas de messages Warning (WW).

edit : quand j'utilise le driver "nv" j'ai un affichage en 640x... mais un affichage quand meme!

----------

## fribadeau

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

A mon avis (pas sûr), tes modes ne sont pas reconnus/acceptés...

Moi, j'ai :

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    Device      "Geforce"

    Monitor     "LG19"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Essaye voir d'ajouter le 1280x1024...

----------

## blasserre

excuse moi de ne pas avoir été plus explicite tout à l'heure

 *rod59 wrote:*   

> C'est bon j'ai réussi à me débrouiller!
> 
> Donc voilà les messages d'erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si tu as toujours ça c'est pas terrible, la carte n'arrive pas à trouver de modes de fonctionnement pour ton écran

normalement le driver scanne pas mal de modes et en valide quelques un :

```
...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

...
```

essaye de voir si tu retrouves ce type de lignes dans ton /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## blasserre

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En plus, quel est ce device "DFP-0" dont il parle. 

 

DFP-0 est le premier Digital Flat Panel trouvé par le driver

ça correspond à un écran branché sur une sortie numérique de la carte

c'est à dire un écran ne passant pas par le (RAM)DAC (Digital to Analog Converter)

si j'ai tout bien compris bien sur !

----------

## rod59

blasserre : c'est bon dans mon cas le DFP-0 ou meme ca c'est un problème??? Je suis sur un portable

----------

## fribadeau

Comme blassere et moi l'avons dit, X se pleint qu'aucun mode n'est bon dans ta config...

Quand ton PC se "freeze", tu dois quand même pouvoir faire alt+ctrl+F7 pour retourner sur la console.

Là, il te dit quoi ?

Dans une autre des consoles, tu dois pouvoir te connecter pour récupérer le log de X. Tu peux nous le donner, merci...

----------

## ryo-san

lut

si il a le meme probleme que moi, non. j'ai plus de console sans X depuis deux ou trois releases du driver.j'y ai pas mis toute mon energie mais jusqu'ici, j'ai pas trouvé.

----------

## rod59

Donc pour ce qui concerne les erreurs (EE) il n'y a que celles que j'ai dèjà posté

Sinon pour les warnings (WW) j'ai :

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID" does not exist

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0) : Failed to determine chip name

(WW) NVIDIA(0) : Mode pool is empty

```

----------

## blasserre

à ta place, j'essaierais d'ajouter une "ModeLine" dans ma section monitor

 *# gtf 1280 800 60 -x wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz
> 
>   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

 

----------

